# New PSL Contest!!!



## Mike Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

*New PSL Improvement Contest*​






In appreciation of the support we have received here at Iron Magazine Forums, PSL has decided to launch an improvement contest as a small token of our thanks. In order to provide an opportunity for as many people as possible to win, we have expanded upon traditional guidelines and will be using a unique set of criteria in selecting the winners (see "Rules of Participation", below). 


There will be 3 winners selected, each of whom will receive a prize. Prize earnings are reflected below:



*Prizes
*1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place: $300 
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place: $200
3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place: $100
*
* All prizes redeemable at the PSL store in exchange for Europharm product.*





*Contest Start Date: *April 26th 

*Contest End Date: *June 1st (6 weeks total). 
*
* Participants may enter anytime between the start and finish dates.*

*

*

*Question: *Where will the contest be held?

*Answer: *Right here in this thread.







Rules of Participation
​

Unlike traditional improvement contests, in which participants are generally required to conform to strict guidelines and are judged only on their degree of physical improvement, we are changing things up a bit with this most recent rendition. 

The contest will be judged by one guiding principle...those who have made the largest degree of improvement relative to their life circumstances, will be selected as the winners. So, what have you had to overcome in route to achieving your physique/fitness goals? What were your challenges? Did you have to defeat an illness or injury to get to where you are today? Did you experience financial and/or material misfortune on the way to success? Did you face loss or emotional trauma, yet persevere and claim victory in the end? We want to know your story! 

For those of you who have had a relatively hardship free journey on the road to physical improvement, do not feel as if this contest is not for you. This contest is for EVERYONE, as everyone has an equal chance of winning, regardless of life challenges. In other words, we will recognize your physical accomplishments for what they are! Improvements are evaluated proportionately to life circumstances, so someone with excellent physical improvements could easily be selected over someone who endured hardship, but whose physical accomplishments are less impressive. It is all relative.

There are no limitations on the type of physical improvement that qualifies for this contest. It could be related to fat loss, muscle growth, strength, endurance, organized sports, or any combination of the above. Anything involving physical improvement will be accepted. Lastly, your improvements can be from any time period you wish and can include as short or as long of a time period as you wish. For example, you could be a 28 year old man showing us the improvements you made from age 14 up to the present. Or, you could be a woman who chooses to re-comp her physique as much as possible over the next 6 weeks. You decide. 

At the end of this 6 week contest (April 26[SUP]th[/SUP]-June 7[SUP]th[/SUP]) we will closely evaluate all the entries we received and carefully select the winners. The winners' names will then be posted in this thread, with a PM sent out to each winner notifying them of their victory. 





****Important***
*​*
Accountability: *Because of the wide scope of this contest, it will not be possible to monitor every aspect of someone's story/accomplishments. For this reason, we ask that everyone be completely honest in their accounting of their story/accomplishments and that such individuals include proof/evidence of their claims whenever possible. While we would like to believe that everyone will be exhibiting total honesty in their claims, we cannot be positive. Therefore, anyone who provides proof/evidence for their claims (pictures, public records, paperwork, trophies/medals, or other related evidence) will be given a higher level of consideration. Remember, this is your story, so it is up to you to verify its authenticity to the best of your ability. We understand that in some situations, providing proof of all claims may not be possible, so we ask that you attempt to limit your claims to the things which can. If not, we ask that you provide any other complimentary evidence which lends credence to the claim. When evaluating the totality of evidence, so long as a reasonable degree of certainty is present, the claim will be excepted.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

*Questions

*

If there are any futher questions, please post them in this thread.  I will consolidate all questions into this thread as they are posted, in order to keep them organized and in the beginning of this thread.​


----------



## s2h (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweet contest Mike....looking forward to seeing some of these transformation stories...I'm sure there are some great ones out there...


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 23, 2013)

fuck i better bust my ass because i will be natural during this time no gear at all...


----------



## Z82 (Apr 23, 2013)

Im in for this one!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 23, 2013)

*** I just adjusted the dates for the contest to officially begin this coming Friday (April 26th) to June 1st.

*** However, anyone using pics/time periods from the past can enter the contest from this point forward.​


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 23, 2013)

Count me in!! Nothing's better for motivation than a contest


----------



## P.S.L. (Apr 24, 2013)

Professional as always - Great job Mike !


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 24, 2013)

Is this open to all forum members or just the US ones?


----------



## cumminspower (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm game!


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm 29 yrs old female. I have a 5yr old and a 16mth old. I gained a lot of weight with my first pregnancy like 60lbs!! It took me about 4 years to lose that weight. Only a few months after I found out that I was pregnant with our second child. I only gained about 45-50lbs this time since I was active while pregnant. Since the birth of our second child I have decided its time to quit smoking. My docotor prescribed my Chantix and warned me that I would be eating more... I am going to the gym 4 days a week with my hubby. I have almost quit smoking but I can't stop myself from EATING!! Candy, chocolate, pizza, Chinese takeout....anything NOT good for me. I want to not be pudgy! Sometimes I feel like I look pregnant!! Everything about me is petite except my stomach. Thank You!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 24, 2013)

officerfarva said:


> is this open to all forum members or just the us ones?



*everyone!*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 24, 2013)

*Sexy&IKnowIt* said:


> I'm 29 yrs old female. I have a 5yr old and a 16mth old. I gained a lot of weight with my first pregnancy like 60lbs!! It took me about 4 years to lose that weight. Only a few months after I found out that I was pregnant with our second child. I only gained about 45-50lbs this time since I was active while pregnant. Since the birth of our second child I have decided its time to quit smoking. My docotor prescribed my Chantix and warned me that I would be eating more... I am going to the gym 4 days a week with my hubby. I have almost quit smoking but I can't stop myself from EATING!! Candy, chocolate, pizza, Chinese takeout....anything NOT good for me. I want to not be pudgy! Sometimes I feel like I look pregnant!! Everything about me is petite except my stomach. Thank You!



It is atough dropping pregnancy weight, especially when you have to do it twice, while trying to take care of multiple children.  There are some medications out there which will cause a MASSIVE increase in appetite.  It can make eating a lot of fun...and the person is always hungry, but they end up getting fat as hell.  I used a medication like this once...about 10 years ago...and holy shit...I was hungry literally 30 minutes after I finished eating.  Everything tasted so good...it was like I was immune to being full for more than 10 minutes at a time.  I knew some other people who had taken the same thing....and they gained like 150 lbs in a year or two!  Gosh damn they got fat.  Thin their whole life...then a blimp.  

Thanks for entering...I am excited to see how things go for you.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 25, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> It is atough dropping pregnancy weight, especially when you have to do it twice, while trying to take care of multiple children.  There are some medications out there which will cause a MASSIVE increase in appetite.  It can make eating a lot of fun...and the person is always hungry, but they end up getting fat as hell.  I used a medication like this once...about 10 years ago...and holy shit...I was hungry literally 30 minutes after I finished eating.  Everything tasted so good...it was like I was immune to being full for more than 10 minutes at a time.  I knew some other people who had taken the same thing....and they gained like 150 lbs in a year or two!  Gosh damn they got fat.  Thin their whole life...then a blimp.
> 
> Thanks for entering...I am excited to see how things go for you.




What sort of magic bulking medication is this? Haha I'm sure every ectomorph would like to know


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> It is atough dropping pregnancy weight, especially when you have to do it twice, while trying to take care of multiple children.  There are some medications out there which will cause a MASSIVE increase in appetite.  It can make eating a lot of fun...and the person is always hungry, but they end up getting fat as hell.  I used a medication like this once...about 10 years ago...and holy shit...I was hungry literally 30 minutes after I finished eating.  Everything tasted so good...it was like I was immune to being full for more than 10 minutes at a time.  I knew some other people who had taken the same thing....and they gained like 150 lbs in a year or two!  Gosh damn they got fat.  Thin their whole life...then a blimp.
> 
> Thanks for entering...I am excited to see how things go for you.



This sounds like something I would want to take alongside Tren as it decreases my appetite after just a few weeks, by week 6 I need to go on a cruise just to gain back some weight


----------



## Z82 (Apr 25, 2013)

i have before pics i would like to post, then i would like to post my 6 week pics when contest is over too, as im in a cut phase forthe next 12 weeks. can i get it started today, or should i wait till tomorrow?


----------



## plazmic (Apr 26, 2013)

Nothing like competition to fuel your motivation! I'm cutting hard for this contest, pics as of today attached.

I don't like to make excuses. Despite my business challenges (having let go two of my closest friends and feeling the understaffing burn) meanwhile organizing my upcoming destination wedding, I don't plan to miss a single day, or cheat a single meal. 

Stats: 225 lbs, 6", roughly 19% BF (9-site). Now on 350mg prop & 420mg tren per week.


See you on the other side competitors, good luck.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 26, 2013)

Alright a quick run down.


30yrs old
6'0"
265-270lbs
23-25%bf

ive always been the chubby kid, but im changing that now. my highest weight ever was 331lbs back in janurary 2012. going through a divorve, bankruptcy, child custody and passing of my father in less then 2 years time and before the age of 25, will really make you not give a fuck. over the course of the last 1.5 years ive dropped to 250lbs after packing on some muscle and a couple of unwanted pounds im at 265ish/270 and needing to drop a lot more fat. my goal in 12 weeks is to drop 40 lbs of fat. so in 6 weeks for this contest i would like to drop somewhere between 12 to 20 lbs while retaining muscle. 

the february photos are midway through of my AMA contest challenge which i had to drop out of due to a work related injury that layed me up in a bed for about 6 weeks. im still healing from it but i am back in the gym and feeling 90-95%

i will take an updated pic at the end of this contest with newspaper in hand showing my up to date progress.

my largest 2012



february 2013



again in 2012



February 2013




my most rescent pic is shameful, but between the meds the doctors have me on and laying around with my injury, its time to put the nose to the grindstone again.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 27, 2013)

plazmic said:


> Nothing like competition to fuel your motivation! I'm cutting hard for this contest, pics as of today attached.
> 
> I don't like to make excuses. Despite my business challenges (having let go two of my closest friends and feeling the understaffing burn) meanwhile organizing my upcoming destination wedding, I don't plan to miss a single day, or cheat a single meal.
> 
> ...



Glad to see you have entered.  One thing I noticed is your back double bicep shot...and you back appears to have great potential.  Once you have it fully developed and bring your BF down a bit, it will look impressive.  However, you look like you're having trouble flaring your lats properly in the rear lat spread, as if you are simply flexing your back as hard as you can, while filaing to actually spread the lats.  A lot of people have trouble with this when they first begin learning how to hit the pose.  Once you understand how to do it, your back will look twice as wide in that shot.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 27, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Alright a quick run down.
> 
> 
> 30yrs old
> ...



I am vey curious to see how much fat you will be able to drop in the next 6 weeks.  Being that you already know how to do it, it will be a decisive advantage for you, compared to someone who has no idea what to expect.  I bet you will change dramatically by the end date.


----------



## s2h (Apr 30, 2013)

looks like some solid entries so far..i like these transformation contests..pretty motivating and they always seem to yield some amazing results...


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 2, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> What sort of magic bulking medication is this? Haha I'm sure every ectomorph would like to know





HFO3 said:


> This sounds like something I would want to take alongside Tren as it decreases my appetite after just a few weeks, by week 6 I need to go on a cruise just to gain back some weight



The best stuff for a BB'r are the ghrelin mimetics (GHRP-6, GHRP-2), as they make you hungry without harmful side effects.  There are some medications out there used to treat anything from depression, to various physical conditions, to bi-polar disorder, which will make you ravenously hungry.  Most of the more potent ones have severe side effects...and are nothing you would ever want to take as a BB'r...or for any reason other than what they were intended for.


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2013)

I'm in 215 bf 12-13% 

I will use test and tren to win this


----------



## blergs. (May 2, 2013)

Great contest!


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2013)

So no logs or nothing just post pics again in June???


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2013)

My story is no bs I use to be big or use to be fat.Thi is me now and I will post dated pics of me in 6 weeks ftw!!


----------



## jay_steel (May 2, 2013)

Ill catch the next one... Unless you want to do who gained the most bf contest  I plan on bulking through out summer to winter then prep... Clean bulk but these guys are going to come in looking good.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 2, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> What sort of magic bulking medication is this? Haha I'm sure every ectomorph would like to know





ontopthegame85 said:


> So no logs or nothing just post pics again in June???



I've alread used it many times...and it works awesome. The 3rd steroid in this combo is basically worthless, especially because such a small amount is included. However, the dimethazine & methylstenboloe are no joke. The product works VERY well. My #1 favorite oral.

Carefully read the OP again; particularly the criteria for judging. You want to bring-up anything which will make your accomplishments look more impressive in light of your life circumstances. For example, if you are a full-time student who works 3 jobs supporting your 2 younger siblings after parental abdonment, while also being a partially deaf paraplegic who occasionally suffers from seizures, yet you still managed to make great physique progress...then tell us!  At the same time, someone who has an easy life can win just as easily if they've made great progress.


----------



## OTG85 (May 2, 2013)

I work 12 hours a day most days in the blistering heat!!!I frame houses for a living.I some days barley have the energy to make it to the gym.I usually wake up 3 hours (4am) to make it because working out after work is grueling.I also have a family a little boy that I make time for each day.


----------



## jay_steel (May 2, 2013)

yeah, my story is not hard enough maybe when i first started, but im an IT that gets to sit, eat, recover all day train at night and I wake up early on weekends to check up on my farm. wife preps 90% of my meals, but my sad story is im not on test and my test levels are around 300... thats pretty sad  getting new labs soon i hope they raised... Wife better get prego again so i can get my cruise to blast going... Got all my stuff ready to go stacked up just staring at me everyday.


----------



## Z82 (May 3, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Alright a quick run down.
> 
> 
> 30yrs old
> ...



Forget to add this one


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 3, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> What sort of magic bulking medication is this? Haha I'm sure every ectomorph would like to know





jay_steel said:


> yeah, my story is not hard enough maybe when i first started, but im an IT that gets to sit, eat, recover all day train at night and I wake up early on weekends to check up on my farm. wife preps 90% of my meals, but my sad story is im not on test and my test levels are around 300... thats pretty sad  getting new labs soon i hope they raised... Wife better get prego again so i can get my cruise to blast going... Got all my stuff ready to go stacked up just staring at me everyday.




Obviously, most poeple will not have some super difficult life story to accompany their transformation, but keep in mind, just because someone went through a difficult situation, it does NOT mean they will beat someone who didn't.  Someone who has an easy life could easily still win simply because his progress was so awesome.  We're not going to choose someone as the winner just because they had a rough time in life, especially in their improvments were not very good.  Everything is taken into consideration.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 8, 2013)

Remember, guys....anyone can enter at any time.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (May 13, 2013)

Well hate to say it but I'm withdrawing from this contest. Child number #3 is in the oven!! Will be gaining weight for the next year. Then if I'm not to tired I'll start working out again. My hubby has been blasting and cruising for a year and a half! WTF!! I wanna LOOSE weight not GAIN weight. Good luck to all other contestants. Have fun.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 13, 2013)

*Sexy&IKnowIt* said:


> Well hate to say it but I'm withdrawing from this contest. Child number #3 is in the oven!! Will be gaining weight for the next year. Then if I'm not to tired I'll start working out again. My hubby has been blasting and cruising for a year and a half! WTF!! I wanna LOOSE weight not GAIN weight. Good luck to all other contestants. Have fun.



Congrats! Thanks for letting us know about your contest status and I hope you have a wonderful, stress-free pregnancy. Don't worry about the excess weight...you will get it off before you know it. 9 months will fly by (well, maybe the last couple months of pregnancy don't feel that way (LOL)), but you will be back on track to getting in shape before you know it.


----------



## plazmic (May 18, 2013)

Wish there was more activity on this thread. Since we're now just under 2 weeks out, I figured I'd post some progress pics.

Down 7 lbs in a little over 3 weeks. There's definitely been noticeable size and strength gains during this recomp. Diet has been solid with 2500 cals/day @ roughly 220g protein, 220g carbs, 85g fat (though fats and carbs often trade up or down between each other depending on meals). Training 6 days per week with a Push/Pull/Legs. Not exactly focused on upping weight during a cut, though the tren's doing its job with intensity up through lowered rest and more sets at heavier weights... and recovery has been extremely efficient.

I hoped for more radical changes, but thats understandably going to take some time. I calipered last week and was down 3% BF. Will post more detailed tape and skin fold measurements at the end of this contest. 

Not sure if I'm going to continue current training plan or try to cut to 2000 cals and tighten up for the contest conclusion. Thoughts?


----------



## Z82 (May 26, 2013)

Well im down 15 lbs total. Not as much as i would have liked but its progress. I feel as though six weeks was not nearly long enough to accomplish anything of great value. Any chance at getting this extended?


----------



## The Prototype (May 26, 2013)

Great contest. Good luck everyone. I love seeing the progress pics. It should motivate everyone to work harder. Btw jay steel, you are a lucky man. I wish I had a wife that made 90% of my meals. She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## cdan19 (May 26, 2013)

I'm sorry I missed this. I'll be looking forward to the next one. I haven't pinned so my cycles are far fewer and longer in between being strictly orals but I like the accountability to the competitors. Good luck fella's.


----------



## plazmic (May 26, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Well im down 15 lbs total. Not as much as i would have liked but its progress. I feel as though six weeks was not nearly long enough to accomplish anything of great value. Any chance at getting this extended?



I completely agree 6 weeks is too short for the kind of results that make your jaw drop, but I also like the different challenge of a short contest. While pictures and lighting may make it hard to see, I'm extremely happy with my changes in weight, BF, and measured sizes! I just fear judging on pictures which most people will be inclined to do is much harder in this format of a contest -- have to account for the data and backstories.

15 lbs in 5 weeks is no fucking joke dude ! How much more would you have actually wanted?


----------



## Z82 (May 26, 2013)

20-25 would be good since I have a lot to lose. Ill get there just not in six weeks.


----------



## Z82 (May 30, 2013)

Ill be busy till late tomorrow night,  so these are my final entry pics.


Ive managed to lose 15 lbs of fat while adding a couple lbs of LBM. All this while juggling family life (I have a large family) and working 70 hours a week. This is after coming out of a work realted injury and having lingering back injury problems. I made it to the gym 3 days a week 1hr15min on weights 45min cardio and did some cardio and light weights at home twice a week. I still have a solid 8 weeks to go in my cut and have a goal of at least another 25 lbs, probably more. I might not even stop till I hit 12% BF. Remember 1.5 years ago I was 330lbs and well over 35% BF.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL, AND THANKS PSL FOR THE GREAT OPPORTUNITY! 







And this is how far ive come in just 1.5 years. It is possible and I have a while to go but ill get there!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 31, 2013)

Road To Glory, A Guide for A Pre Contest Cycle. | Bodybuildingexpertise


----------



## plazmic (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks to PSL for hosting this contest, it definitely helped keep me motivated during the past few weeks and I'm very grateful for the opportunity!

I track 100% of my food intake and consistently hit 220g protein, 220g carbs, 85g fat with a variance of maybe 10%. I had a single "rough diet day" on my fiance's birthday where I replaced too many macros with tequila, but that was planned.

I was, and will continue to follow a push/pull/legs/push/pull/legs/off routine. Although volume is slightly decreased in the absence of tren now. I usually wind up with 30-40 sets per week of large muscle groups, and 18-24 for small groups. The biggest challenge I have right now is moving deadlifts to leg days as I can't seem to recover my erectors in 24 hours for heavy squats the following day off cycle.

Here's my stats before and after (My before stats were taking on 4/30 as I forgot to on day one of the contest). I'm very happy with an gross change of 21.2 lbs. While my training and diet were great, I couldn't have moved this fast without the gear. The most noticeable area of fat loss is my thighs... but I didn't take any before pictures as they are covered in hair and I really didn't want to trim. But I gained some size on quads and hams, and lost fat too, making them far more "shapely". My chest was probably the biggest gains in muscle mass. I moved last week, so it was impossible to get exactly matching lighting conditions for the after shots... but they are of course attached below. 


4/30/136/1/13DeltaWeight225 lbs215.6 lbs-9.4 lbsBF %18.72 %12.44 %-6.28 %Fat Mass42.12 lbs26.82 lbs-15.3 lbsLean Mass182.88 lbs188.78 lbs+5.9 lbsSkin Folds:Chest13 mm6 mm-7 mmAbs22 mm16 mm-6 mmThigh24 mm13 mm-11 mmBicep11 mm8 mm-3 mmTricep14 mm9 mm-5 mmSubscap16 mm10.25 mm-5.75 mmIliac13 mm10 mm-3 mmErectors23 mm13 mm-10 mmCalf22 mm14 mm-8 mmTape Measures:Neck16 in16 in0 inArm (relaxed)15 in16 in+1 inArm (flexed)17.25 in17.5 in+0.25 inForearm13.25 in14 in+0.75 inWrist7.25 in7.25 in0 inChest41.5 in44 in+2.5 inWaist36 in34.5 in-1.5 inHip39 in36 in-3 inThigh (upper)26.5 in25 in-1.5 inThigh (lower)24 in25 in+1 inCalf17 in16.5 in-0.5 inAnkle9.75 in9.5 in-0.25 in


----------



## plazmic (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd also like to thank PSL for making me have to purchase new pants and belts as this contest pushed my smallest belt over the top and it now falls to my ankles on its tightest loop... at least my XL shirts still look decent around my shoulders and chest 

For the lulz, I've attached a picture of what was me around October 2012... right around the time I decided I had let myself become too far gone from the athlete I was in high school  I had let my career distract me and rationalized reasons why it was OK to live unhealthily for 8 years. That changed October 5th, 2012 when I walked back into a gym and made drastic changes to my diet. I haven't tasted fast food in 7 months... nor have I made a single excuse about lifting a minimum of 5 days a week. _I used to let my work defeat my health goals... now my work gets the fuck out of my way when its time to lift. *Rise of the phoenix style.

*_Looking back at that photo, I feel like I'm some alien that previously piloted that thing and clawed its way out.


----------



## nophat (Jun 1, 2013)

Is it to late to enter.wouldent mint getting in on this


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 2, 2013)

nophat said:


> Is it to late to enter.wouldent mint getting in on this



Since you wanted to enter on the final day of the contest, which is fine, but no one responded back to you in time, I will permit your entry if you have it up within 24 hours...no more.  Otherwise, its not fair to the other competitors.


----------



## Z82 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bump for the results!!!!


----------



## s2h (Jun 4, 2013)

some pretty impressive results so far...that one chart was about as much of a detailed outline as i have ever seen...nice work guys..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 4, 2013)

Well evaluate all the entrants very soon and get the results up.


----------



## Z82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bump!?!?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 7, 2013)

*PSL Contest Winners
*




1st place: Z82...$300 gift certificate.
. 
2nd place: Plazmic...$200 gift certificate.


​




*Z82: *Z82 was selected for 1st place because the enormity of his improvments from April 2012 through June 1st. During this 6 week priod, Z82 lost a visually significant amount of bodyfat. While it is difficult to determine if any increase in muscle size was made during this time, the results he achieved in fat loss alone were enough to propel him into the 1st place spot. Overall, in terms of actual body composition change, Z82 appears to have made the most improvements over the last 6 weeks.












*Plazmic:* The improvements Plazmic made between September 2012 through June 2013 (only 9 months) were truly impressive. He completely altered the entire appearance of his physique in muscle size, bodyfat levels, and muscle shape. Had we been able to confirm the date of the picture claimed to be September 2012, Plazmic would have won 1st place. So, while we pesonally believe Plazmic was honest in the date claimed, in fairness to the other competitors, we cannot select a winner based on unverifiable claims, as this leaves the other competitors open to potential faudulant activity. Since we could not confirm the date claimed above, we could only compare the improvements made over the last 6 weeks. During this 6 week time frame, Plazmic appears to have added a few pounds of muscle while simultaneously dropping a few pounds of bodyfat. The tan & body hair removal were nice finishing touches, but did not play much into the judging. 












Gift Certificate Redemption: Gift certificates are redeemable at the PSL store (PM for details).
l




**** Note:* We had multiple applicants enter the contest by posting starting pics, but only 2 participants (Z82 and Plazmic) followed through and posted "after" pics. This means no 3rd place prize will be awarded. In order to be eligible to recieve a prize the contest rules state that all participants must provide both both "before" and after "pics". Some participants elected to refrain from posting "after" pics, thereby removing themselves from the contest effective June 1st. The presence of contrasting pics is vital in being able to assess any improvments which might have been made and emcompasses the entire spirit of the contest. Therefore, anyone who failed to meet this criteria cannot be considered an active participant.


​


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats to the winners. I joined a little late for this contest but hope to get in on the next one. Great job guys


----------



## Z82 (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cool....thanks for the awesome gesture/contest PSL! 

PM sent.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 8, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Congrats to the winners. I joined a little late for this contest but hope to get in on the next one. Great job guys



*Congratulate guys,you did a great job..great results..keep follow diet and train hard!*


----------



## J.thom (Jun 10, 2013)

looks like a nice contest


----------



## P.S.L. (Jun 14, 2013)

*congratulations bros !!!

Contest came out great and the transformations -  really impressive !!

*


----------

